#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > PRODUCTIE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  DJ Galaga's Pump It Up Tour!

## Ws Soundexpresse

Jawel.....

Hier de Foto's van de nieuwe show van DJ Galaga, die we vast voorzien van licht en geluid. Ik weet niet of hij bij de drive-inn shows of in het productie forum hoort... Maargoed, het is dus een show waarmee we langs de Discotheken gaan.
De foto's:











Materiaal:
-5 led tubes
-partij truss en doeken
-6 moviteccen
-16parren (4 4 barren)
-2 dansblokken
-2 Fog Jets
-Geluid (EV RX)
-4 monitors
-tape setje
-dj set (CDJ-1000/SL1210/Apollo)
Lichtafel was de Jands Event 408

----------


## DJ.T

What do you say to de DJ? [ :Big Grin: ]

Ziet er netjes uit.
Past deze opstelling overal of moet je nogal eens wat aanpassen?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Geen idee, dit was pas de 3e.......
Maar in de rider staan de minimale podium maten, dus gaat altijd wel goed.
Show is ook bestemt voor de grotere discotheken en feesttenten.

Meestal is er wel wat van te maken. En idd, What do you say to de DJ, en The Game.... Hij dus ;-)

----------


## stekelvarke

Doen jullie enkel de dj-booth dan? (aangezien ik ook licht boven het publiek zie hangen)

maar ziet er mooi uit!

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Heys, we doen enkel de DJ boot, en het geluid.
Licht boven het publiek is van de discotheek zelf.
In dit geval Smithys is Eesveen.

----------


## ST

Hoe heb je de diagonale trussen bevestigd ? Ik zie dat er een SL250 op staat dus hoe zit het met de belasting t.o.v. de achtertruss ? Ik zie dat de LED tubes niet symmetrisch hangen (links: boven rood/rechts: onder rood). Wat voor type fogjets gebruik je ?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

De diagonale trussen zitten met scaff klemen vast. Ledtubes zie ik het probleem niet? Zijn gewoon de progjes van de controller die zo lopen.

Fogjets zijn merkeloos, via duitsland ingekocht.

----------


## shure-fan

je vergeet tussen je materiaal lijstje de beta 87

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

nee hoor, die vergeet ik niet, die zitten namelijk standaard in het tape-rackje

----------


## shure-fan

dat kan ook ja

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

En Jawel, hier nog een paar nieuwe foto's van shows die ondertussen ook geweest zijn.....

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

En even een ander feestje, wel met DJ Galaga, maar niet de tour.....

----------


## LarsG

Hahaha en weer die middelvingertjes de lucht in, ja ik ben helaas niet zo'n techneut dus kan alleen maar zeggen dat ik het er allemaal erg netjes uit vind zien  :Smile: !

----------


## Kilian

Meisje er steekt iets uit je mond!?


Staat de Dj werkelijk te draaien op een paar stukjes truss of zie ik dat verkeerd?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

trussmeubel bestaat uit 43weg hoeken en 13meter stuk, en staat zo stevig als het maar zijn kan.....

----------


## pascalwinters

> Heys, we doen enkel de DJ boot, en het geluid.
> Licht boven het publiek is van de discotheek zelf.
> In dit geval Smithys is Eesveen.



Smithys is de discotheek waar ik ook regelmatig draai in de weekenden  :Smile:  
En de verlichting in deze zaal boven het publiek is een zeer nette show.

----------


## Barthezz80

Lijkt me verschrikkelijk om zo 'open' te moeten draaien..
(maar misschien is dit persoonlijk.. :Wink:  )

----------


## KT Road Show

Is het voor de Dj niet gezonder om met Co2 jets te werken? ik zelf ben er namelijk niet blij mee, als ik zo'n berg rook  omhoog zie stuiven.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Gezonder is het zeer zeker, maar budgettair past het niet in de show. Co2 jets heb ik staan, en is toch ook wat meer werk dan deze dingen neerzetten. Wel moet ik zeggen dat er de laatste tijd Bull-Fogs meegaan, echter hebben die wat probleempjes gehad, dus vandaar staan ze op de foto's er nog niet bij.

----------


## djrico

Hey Partypeepz,

Op zaterdag 1 juli 2006 komt DJ Galaga met zijn Pump it Up toer naar discotheek Labaraque in Zevenhuizen (ZH) 

Dit staat als info op de site:
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]Hier is-ie dan, de meest belovende en [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]spectaculaire roadshow voor 2006. [/FONT]
[FONT=ITC Officina Sans Book,Trebuchet MS]Een van Nederland's beste partyjocks komt naar je toe, met een geweldig spectaculaire show. De nieuwste licht- en geluidseffecten, de mooiste danseressen en de aller beste muziek.[/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS][/FONT] 
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]Als jullie zin hebben zijn jullie wel welkom daarow :Smile:  [/FONT]
[FONT=Trebuchet MS]Leuke tent opzich....En ik ga die show ook maar eens ff bekijken :Big Grin:   :Wink:  [/FONT]

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Haha, Lache,

Ik ben er zelf ook bij die dag, volgens de planning tot nu toe.
Zie ik je dan!

----------


## Roeltej

:Stick Out Tongue: 

kwam em donderdag tegen in Helvoirt.

komt dat lief klein konijntje nummer door hem aangepast ook ooit ergens te verkrijgen ?

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Ja, was zelf ook in helvoirt, erg gezellig feestje!

Die remix die hij in helvoirt draaien met Ard und Jorn er doorheen, is niet te krijgen. Heeft hij puur voor zichzelf gemaakt (destijds om op go apresski met iets leuks te komen).

Het leuke is, we doen ook het vast geluid voor henkie (jaja, van het lief klein konijntje)

----------


## paulusboskabouter

Die staat toch gewoon als bonus op de single?

Anders is ie ook nog (legaal) te downloaden via www.musicnow.nl

----------


## Roeltej

> Ja, was zelf ook in helvoirt, erg gezellig feestje!
> 
> Die remix die hij in helvoirt draaien met Ard und Jorn er doorheen, is niet te krijgen. Heeft hij puur voor zichzelf gemaakt (destijds om op go apresski met iets leuks te komen).
> 
> Het leuke is, we doen ook het vast geluid voor henkie (jaja, van het lief klein konijntje)



hoe zie je eruit dan ?

ik was fotograafmanneke daaro... nog wel even met een van je medewerkers gepraat.. denk hej een naam die ik ken van jh forum...

[edit]
paulusboskabouter, bedankt, nummer ff gedown-kocht

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Hey Hallo,

De mix op de single is NIET dezelfde als hij altijd draait.
De mix die hij draaid is harder, en zit Ard-Und Jorn, 16, gewoon in, zonder teveel aanpassingen.

Tja, hoe ik eruit zie:

De meest Rechtse dus...... :EEK!:  

Ik heb wel op het podium met een fotograaf staan te praten........

----------


## Roeltej

mix was idd harder ... magoed, dis ook al leuk  :Stick Out Tongue: 

heb je dus wel gezien, maar niet gesproken... 
dis ikke: http://www.helvoirtsweekend.nl/fotob...serialNumber=1

----------


## djrico

> Haha, Lache,
> 
> Ik ben er zelf ook bij die dag, volgens de planning tot nu toe.
> Zie ik je dan!



Je bedoeld dat je mee komt naar labaraque?  :Big Grin: 
Dan zoek ik je wel ff op daarow....Mijn naam is Ricardo  :Embarrassment:  weet je dat alvast hoe herken ik jouw daar? :Confused:

----------


## killer-bee

> Hey Partypeepz,
> 
> Op zaterdag 1 juli 2006 komt DJ Galaga met zijn Pump it Up toer naar discotheek Labaraque in Zevenhuizen (ZH) 
> 
> Dit staat als info op de site:
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS]Hier is-ie dan, de meest belovende en [/FONT]
> [FONT=Trebuchet MS]spectaculaire roadshow voor 2006. [/FONT]
> [FONT=ITC Officina Sans Book,Trebuchet MS]Een van Nederland's beste partyjocks komt naar je toe, met een geweldig spectaculaire show. De nieuwste licht- en geluidseffecten, de mooiste danseressen en de aller beste muziek.[/FONT]
> 
> ...



Moet je ook even langs de rock bar lopen daar sta ik.

Greats Bee

----------


## senna

sooo dan die galaga is dat effe lachen dan die stond 5jaar geleden nog achter een ander barretje... doe hem maar de groetjes van First Love

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

Wat hangt er aan geluid in die toko daar? Of beter toch ff eigen setje meenemen???

----------


## djrico

> Wat hangt er aan geluid in die toko daar? Of beter toch ff eigen setje meenemen???



Hey, Als je het over Labaraque hebt, kun je beter een eigen set meenemen :Wink:  Dat doen vrijwel alle shows die daar komen. Echt geweldig is het namelijk niet...Wat er precies hangt kan ik je zo een twee drie niet vertellen. 



Fototje van de zaal....Inmiddels staan de Pioneers op speciale steunen zodat je er makkelijker bij kan.

----------


## Ws Soundexpresse

neem ik n eigen setje mee.....
tot zaterdag dan maar....

----------


## djrico

> neem ik n eigen setje mee.....
> tot zaterdag dan maar....



Stuur me anders even een mail als je het telefoonnummer van de eigenaar wilt hebben....misschien kan hij je meer vertellen over de set. Ik heb eventueel ook nog telefoonnummers van de resident dj's

----------

